

Amazon.com’s Journey to the Cloud [video] - lnmx
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Amazon-com-Journey-to-the-Cloud

======
lnmx
I watched this over lunch and found it really interesting. Particularly:

* History of the retail site, early architecture. Originally ran on DEC hardware.

* How the retail side began to adopt AWS services for internal projects, non-critical features.

* Some details about their continuous deployment infrastructure (Apollo). "How would you manage deployment if you had infinite capacity?" New versions are stood up on clusters of new instances; the old instances are kept around for a while to allow for fast rollback.

* As of November 2010, all front-end webservers run on EC2.

* Scaling costs:
    
    
        "The cumulative amount of data stored predicts long-term hardware 
        spend more accurately than transactions per second"
    
    

Slides: [http://qconsf.com/dl/qcon-
sanfran-2011/slides/JohnRauser_Rea...](http://qconsf.com/dl/qcon-
sanfran-2011/slides/JohnRauser_RearchitectingAmazonComForTheCloud.pdf)

